# ***OFFICIAL*** Cain Velasquez vs. Antonio Silva Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 206-265 pounds*










*Last five fights - Cain Velasquez:*












*Last five fights - Antonio Silva:*


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Although I can see Bigfoot winning, Cain is a much better fighter. Don't think he can hang with the pace of Cain or his athleticism. Cain TKO 1.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Cain here. Big Foot is good but I think Cain wins comfortably here. I don't think many heavyweights can keep up with his pace throughout a fight.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Cain for me will be too fast and too athletic and till tee-off on Sila although the only problem i see their being for Cain is him stopping Silva from taking him down but i think Cain can handle him and stuff the takedowns.


Cain by TKO


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Cain will stop the takedowns and I also think he is more than able to get back to his feet should be end up on the bottom.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm picking Cain but coming off his first loss, and a massive loss at that, Silva could be trouble for him. Cain should be too slippery to get down and land a lot of punches and kicks, but one mistake could see him being overwhelmed like Fedor was.

I'll say Velasquez (T)KO Round 1 though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cain will maul him, his pace is unmatchable at Heavyweight he has big power and Bigfoot is capable of being KO'ed. My only question is if Cain breaks his hand on his head.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got Cain for all the reasons all of you mentioned. Great cardio, pace, wrestling, ko power. I don't see Silva wining unless headbuts were allowed on fight night


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

I foresee big foot's head challenging for the flyweight title in the near future.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Can someone give me an example of Cains "pace"? He's never been 25 minutes, and IMO Junior looked just as fresh in rd3 vs. Carwin as Cain did in rd3 vs. Kongo. 

Right nowI think Comier has the most proven cardio at HW. 25 minutes with a broken hand and he never slowed. Shit he even lifted Barnett up over his head in rd5. 


That said Cain blitzes Bigfoot. And no there isn't a chance in hell he takes Cain down.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Can someone give me an example of Cains "pace"? He's never been 25 minutes, and IMO Junior looked just as fresh in rd3 vs. Carwin as Cain did in rd3 vs. Kongo.
> 
> Right nowI think Comier has the most proven cardio at HW. 25 minutes with a broken hand and he never slowed. Shit he even lifted Barnett up over his head in rd5.
> 
> ...


From what I can remember I'd say Kongo and Rothwell were his toughest bouts. His conditioning kept em going after getting rocked by Kongo...the same shot Barry took on the chin. Against Rothwell...Cain battered em then finally got the TKO even though Rothwell was still in the game. I think Rothwell is one of THE MOST durable fighters in MMA. 

Cain simply doesn't look tired. He's extremely active at all times. I believe Big Foot is going to get a very rude awakening. This is a huge fight for him and really a good test for Cain. I wonder if he'll try to take him down. I don't think this will be a super easy fight by any means especially after both of em lost. They'll come out a bit more cautious. 

Cain TKO Round 2 or even a UD.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Can someone give me an example of Cains "pace"? He's never been 25 minutes, and IMO Junior looked just as fresh in rd3 vs. Carwin as Cain did in rd3 vs. Kongo.
> 
> Right nowI think Comier has the most proven cardio at HW. 25 minutes with a broken hand and he never slowed. Shit he even lifted Barnett up over his head in rd5.
> 
> ...


Yeah Cormier definitely brings more pace showed unreal fitness against Barnett.

He's a better version of Cain IMO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Cain is gonna run right through Bigfoot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cain has too much speed and cardio to have any trouble with Bigfoot. I think Cain wins by stoppage in round two by GnP, Cain is too hard of a worker this will be the best we've ever seen him i'm thinking especially since he's coming off his first loss.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I already feel bad for Bighead.. I mean Bigfoot. Cain is gonna hurt him bad.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bigfoot by TKO or a very dominant UD. He will rock Cain multiple times and even take him down.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Umm, villify, Bigfoot couldn't even rock Arlovski. I don't think we really have to worry about him knocking anybody out. Adding to that is the fact that his striking his god awful. It's not Ben Askren level bad but who's is?

Honestly I think Cain ends this fight inside the first or second. Bigfoot is a B-level fighter at best. His only "good" win is Fedor who we all know was nowhere near his prime at the time. It's the same as out striking Cro Cop now in my book.

I'm not a Cain fan but he's going to make Bigfoot look real damn slow in that cage while teeing off on that planetoid that passes for his head.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

vilify said:


> Bigfoot by TKO or a very dominant UD. He will rock Cain multiple times and even take him down.


It's not my pick, but I can definitely see it happening. Pressure is the key for Cain, Silva can overwhelm him but Cain is a pressure fighter.

A lot of people are still pretty high on Cain, personally I'm waiting to see how he reacts to his brutal first loss, Bigfoot is a big test for this particular situation IMO.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

For all reasons above, I can definitely see Cain winning.. he is also a more well rounded fighter. However, I'm going against the grain and taking Silva. I have this weird feeling that it could look like the Fedor fight in which Silva lands some nasty GnP on Cain.

People are really sleeping on Silva, he's definitely overlooked by most (even after Fedor win).

Hopefully we get to see a war in there that goes to the scorecards. I don't want to see quick KO's this card (stacked will all HW's). :thumbsup:


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Seeing Cain taking this being real him after 1.5 years of absence(-1min).


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cain's gonna hit that "big target". And Silva will fall ===> GnP by Cain.

Mike Ky;e was able to tag Silva, so i believe Cain will to.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Can someone give me an example of Cains "pace"? He's never been 25 minutes, and IMO Junior looked just as fresh in rd3 vs. Carwin as Cain did in rd3 vs. Kongo.
> 
> Right nowI think Comier has the most proven cardio at HW. 25 minutes with a broken hand and he never slowed. Shit he even lifted Barnett up over his head in rd5.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Barnett was the one with the broken hand. Definitely see where you're coming from though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I'm pretty sure Barnett was the one with the broken hand. Definitely see where you're coming from though.


Cormier's hand/thumb/finger was also damaged in the first round, he decided not to tell his corner.


----------



## CROzoky (May 26, 2012)

i dont see some area where silva can hurt cain.ok its HW but cain is best fighter atm IMO.99% cain by TKO 2nd round


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The staredown was intense. I enjoyed it and you know the audience, Dana White, Arianny + CO. did as well! It's funnny this is the third AKA fighter he (Big Foot) will be fighting and probably the deadliest. 

Man I already see it. Cain is going to use constant movement and basically use his head as a walking target with combos after combos. The question is, will Cain go into Big Foot's guard cuz that may get risky. This may be a surprising UD win for Cain, otherwise I think I see a TKO in the 2nd. This is Big Foot's first fight so he'll give it his all even though I believe he's outmatched.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm calling the upset. Big Foot smash!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bigfoot via thunder fire powerbomb.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't wait!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Cannot wait for Cain to welcome Silva to the UFC with a thunderous KO punch to the dome.


Also, did i just hear Silva say "Im the best in striking"!? Cmon.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Imagine silva KOs cain...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mariachi!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

The size of that Ice cube head!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Come on Bigfoot.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

so syched for this fight.

will be interesting to see what cain brings after his last fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I've picked so many fights wrong tonight......so, what the hell: Big Foot wins...


But then again......it should be so easy for Cain to hit that big target....


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Les go Cain. The speed advantage should take care of the job.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Cain is a special fighter but Bigfoot is certainly no slouch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't like that arrigant Bigfoot. I hope Cain makes it brutal and sends him into Shark fights.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I imagine a quick strike will drop silva then cain will finish with strikes on the ground. 

But with so many upsets tonight.. I'm excited to see how it goes :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This shit is over.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GG Bigfoot.

Wow they let it go...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Goddamn bloodbath.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Massacre.
You can see it painting the floor.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

its over how can he see out of that?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

How is this fight still going?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

That as actually horrible to watch lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jesus, that was a late stoppage.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Domination :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

YEAH CAIN! Fuckin' STOMPED.

EDIT: PRobably the BLOODIEST fight I've seen since Joe Daddy/BJ


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cain is a monster.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Brutalized.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The difference in speed between the two was ridiculous, good win for Cain though I had a feeling he would dominate.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

So yeah i was allways doubting Cain, but after this fight, i truly believe he will get his title back soon.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"I'm the best at this, that loss was a fluke and that." You got put down b*tch!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats not how I would like to have seen that fight go down. I don't mean with who won, but how it ended up going. I'd have stopped it sooner.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Its a shame Silva was cut so early, I think the blood in his eyes was a large factor as to why he was finished to early. Don't get me wrong, not trying to take anything away from Cain, as I think he would have won eventually, just a bit disappointed as I think the blood prevented Silva from fighting back more than he did.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Its a shame Silva was cut so early, I think the blood in his eyes was a large factor as to why he was finished to early. Don't get me wrong, not trying to take anything away from Cain, as I think he would have won eventually, just a bit disappointed as I think the blood prevented Silva from fighting back more than he did.


This ^ exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Its a shame Silva was cut so early, I think the blood in his eyes was a large factor as to why he was finished to early. Don't get me wrong, not trying to take anything away from Cain, as I think he would have won eventually, just a bit disappointed as I think the blood prevented Silva from fighting back more than he did.


Look at it this way though, Cain is who caused the cut. And he was very obviously trying to do just that with those short elbows. I don't think Silva had a chance in hell against Cain.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think we have a number one contender. Signed in blood no less, lol.

That said, JDS will knock him out. Again.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn that was nasty. Unfortunate that BG got cut so soon, that noggins gotta hold a couple gallons of blood by itself


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The trailer for Prometheus looks cool..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cain looked very motivated.........and savage.

I feel bad for Silva.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Blood bath! Dont think ive ever seen so much blood! Good for cain though. Wanted him to win

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cain is still the best all around HW in the world. Firm believer hell get his title back.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cain was brutal. Silva seemed to go down very easy at the beginning, was it his fault or did a punch help him go down?

Surprised the doc let it continue that easily, he was shaking his head obviously eyes stinging, wound still pissing blood. I dont mind that the fight continued though.

Cain was in demon mode like Rogan said, scary stuff.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SM33 said:


> Cain was brutal. Silva seemed to go down very easy at the beginning, was it his fault or did a punch help him go down?
> 
> Surprised the doc let it continue that easily, he was shaking his head obviously eyes stinging, wound still pissing blood. I dont mind that the fight continued though.
> 
> Cain was in demon mode like Rogan said, scary stuff.


Nah, he just got taken down.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Cain was brutal. Silva seemed to go down very easy at the beginning, was it his fault or did a punch help him go


Pretty sure Cain caught a kick

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe Cain landed the "ankle pick and giant left overhand" that Fedor patented all those years ago.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

So much for a feeling out process. The staredown said it all...

Cain was in a seek and destroy mode. You could see it in his eyes in the weigh ins, in the pre-fight and when they were fighting. Interestingly Cain did not have this look when he fought against JDS. Cain was relentless. Mir vs Bigfoot now. I'd like to see Cain vs Carwin. 

I predict Cain will win a closely contested battle against JDS setting up a rubber match with JDS winning the trilogy. This will happen within the next two or three years. 

Props to Bigfoot to hang on as much as he could, but as I said he was going to receive a very rude awakening into the UFC. Ruthless performance...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cain would retire Carwin.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing how many people still think Cain has what it takes to beat JDS. 

He's good, but once his takedown gets stuffed, he's in Junior's world, where he cannot hang. What happened in their first fight wasn't a fluke.

Cormier is the greater threat of the two, imo.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Amazing how many people still think Cain has what it takes to beat JDS.
> 
> He's good, but once his takedown gets stuffed, he's in Junior's world, where he cannot hang. What happened in their first fight wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Cormier is the greater threat of the two, imo.


This this this. I read some posts in this thread like Cain proved himself today and that he is getting the rematch and all that. JDS is leagues ahead of balloon-head.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the first time I ever saw so much blood in an MMA match. Does Big foot have any platelets?

Anyway, it was a late stoppage. The ref should have stop this match earlier.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rewatched it, Cain just caught the kick perfectly and pushed Bigfoot down. Live I thought he caught the kick then landed a punch/Bigfoot slipped.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Amazing how many people still think Cain has what it takes to beat JDS.
> 
> He's good, but once his takedown gets stuffed, he's in Junior's world, where he cannot hang. What happened in their first fight wasn't a fluke.
> 
> Cormier is the greater threat of the two, imo.


Of course Cain can beat him, but you're right, there's no logical reason to think he will.

I agree about Cormier too, friendship aside I'd pick him to beat Velasquez if they fought.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

This fight should've been stopped earlier than it did, it wasn't a fight, more like a massacre.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure Cain will do much better next time around against Dos Santos, by lasting 2 minutes and 4 seconds instead of 1 minute and 4 seconds. 

Haha, but seriously, I think that Dos Santos will still be a bad match up for him. Cain will probably struggle to take him down, and Junior is a much better and faster striker in my opinion. That first fight was no fluke.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

should be cain vs cormier for # 1 contender match


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Couldn't be less excited to see Cain fight JDS again.

Yeah, he put a beating on Big Foot but how much of that was down to the amount of blood?

I'd like to see Cain fight, and wreck 2-3 more top HWs before getting another title shot at least!

I don't even think Cain has the ability to trash talk his way into making this sound like an exciting fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Late stoppage in my opinion. Bigfoot was clearly lying about being able to see and the doctor didn't even check his vision. Even then it should have been over as soon as Cain got back on top and landed some shots. That was the one bad stoppage of the night, all other calls were perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but regardless of what has been said, JDS knocking out Cain does not prove enough that JDS is a better fighter. He caught him. Caught him in a great spot. Cain made a mistake. I defintely think a rematch is in order.......after Cain beats Werdum :thumbsup:



And if Cigano beats Cormier


----------

